# dbus_session_bus_address



## sidetone (Dec 5, 2019)

How do I set dbus_session_bus_address, needed for printing?It's for a HP scanner/printer. The scanner part of it works with the print/hplip driver.

`hp-print filename.pdf`

```
error: Unable to connect to dbus session bus.
org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Using X11 for dbus-daemon autolaunch was disabled at compile time,
set your DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS instead
.....
error:  Print command failed with status code 1.  lpr -P HP_Deskjet_F4400_series -o page-set=all "directory/filename.pdf"
```

`eval dbus-launch --auto-syntax` gave some information:

```
setenv DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS 'unix:path=/tmp/dbus-fSQC7Eb0gl,guid=8c924f9202492c3a0c1e83f65de8f963';
set DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID=40232;
```
How do I set DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS manually?

Before this, I had to turn on dbus and cups with the `service` command to get past some errors.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2019)

The error seems to be related to this setting from devel/dbus:

```
X11=on: Support X11 Desktop Environments
```
It looks like you turned this off?


----------

